# Youth Load



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

My 12 year old girl can hunt this year, she passed hunter's safety but failed to draw a deer tag this year. We are going to enter the new Mentoring program and she will try to take a deer on my muzzleloader tag.

What is a good safe reduced load in a .50 cal? I am shooting a CVA Accura and my load is 100gr of Blackhorn .209 pushing a 300gr HTP. I am thinking for her to drop down to 50-60 grains and a 240gr HTP. Can Blackhorn .209 drop down this much or should I use Pyrodex? Any other load suggestions?

Mark


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Patched round ball with 80 gr loose powder... keep the shot under 100 yards, and she'll be just fine. (that'll kick about like a .243)


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

manysteps said:


> Patched round ball with 80 gr loose powder... keep the shot under 100 yards, and she'll be just fine. (that'll kick about like a .243)


I didn't think about a round ball. I will have to see how they shoot out of my faster twist inline.

Mark


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I wouldnt go less than 70grns for a hunting load. Roundballs shoot ok in faster twists if the load is lighter... otherwise it "strips" across the lands and accuracy goes to hell.


-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I started my kids with 70 grains of pyrodex with a cast 200 grain wadcutter in sabots I buy separately. Shoots well from a fast twist barrel and knocks deer over just fine.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shooting/Reloading/Reloading-Bullets%7C/pc/104792580/c/104761080/sc/112555080/Oregon-Trail-Laser-Cast8482-Bulk-Pistol-and-Rifle-Bullets-Per-500/740839.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Freloading-bullets%2F_%2FN-1109589%2B4294743453%2FNe-4294743453%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_112555080%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253Bcat104792580%253Bcat104761080%26WTz_st%3DGuidedNav%26WTz_stype%3DGNU&WTz_l=SBC%3Bcat104792580%3Bcat104761080%3Bcat112555080
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shoo...=SBC;MMcat104792580;cat104701680;cat104547780


----------

